# Irish Pine



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

First of 4 Cardiff class bulkers built at Govan for Irish Shipping in 1972 taken on a return visit to Glasgow in 1982.
In 1994 as CHRISTINAKI,she was lost with all of her crew off the Irish coast in a violent storm when outbound from the UK.
The first shot is her departure from Meadowside in Glasgow with her building berth in the background and at Erskine passing the inbound Glasgow Corporation sludge vessel,GARROCH HEAD which is now in Nigeria.Her illustrious predecessor SHIELDHALL of course is still with us and celebrates 50years this year.


----------



## d.mccarthy (Oct 21, 2007)

sailed on the Irish oak from Cardiff in 77 , was sister ship to pine i think the other two was the rowan and the ash , very saddened to here of her lose especially the crew


----------



## d.mccarthy (Oct 21, 2007)

for those in peril of the sea


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

The four Cardiff Class ships, managed by Harrisons (Clyde) Ltd (of which one apparently suffered an all-hands loss in the Black Sea in later life?) differed by utilising plain steel plate for the accommodation module instead of the swageplate of the Irish Shipping vessels.
(Norse Trader, Norse Herald, Norse Marshal and Norse Pilot)
Al


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

There must have been an 'Irish Pine' in the 50s as I knew an Arklow AB on her by the name Jim Dixon. Ended up as Pilot in the port of Arklow. Anyone remember him??


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Bill Davies said:


> There must have been an 'Irish Pine' in the 50s as I knew an Arklow AB on her by the name Jim Dixon. Ended up as Pilot in the port of Arklow. Anyone remember him??


Hi Bill,

Jem Dixon died about 5/6 years ago. I enquired from some of the "natives" here last night but none of them ever recall him being a pilot in Arklow, unless he perhaps stood in for the regular pilot on occasion, or acted as boatman for him.

Brian


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Brian,

Many thanks, and I see you have the correct Arklow name he was known as 'Jem'. I only heard he did a some Piloting but do not know on what basis. 
Must have been a good age. Sad loss. 

Brgds

Bill


----------

